# تابع جوهر الحياة المسيحية (5) (الجزء الأخير) ماذا نفعل بالتحديد



## aymonded (7 أغسطس 2012)

للرجوع للجزء الرابع أضغط *هنـــــــــــا*

*تابع - سلسلة معرفة النفس ومعرفة الله *​ * 5 - العودة للنفس ومعرفة الله 
+ ماذا نفعل بالتحديد +
*​* 

*يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [ عُد  إلى نفسك مما هو خارج عنها، ثم سلِّم نفسك إلى خالقك الذي بحث عنك ضائعاً،  ووجدك ضالاً، وردك إليه... عُد إلى نفسك وكمل سيرك إلى خالقك ] وهنا يلزمنا *شيئين*:


*أولاً* العودة إلى النفس مما هو خارج عنها: 
أي ما هو ليس من طبعها الأصلي، أي كل  ما هو دخيل عليها وغريب عنها، وهناك مثل قوي يشرح لنا هذه الحقيقة وهو مثل الابن  الضال، الذي *عاد إلى نفسه* بعد أن رأى المزلة التي يعيشها بعد ما أفلس من كل  ما كان له من أبيه، ويقول الشيخ الروحاني القديس يوحنا سابا: [ لا يقدر  إنسان أن ينظُر الحُسن الذي داخله، قبل أن يُهين ويرذل كل حُسن (باطل) خارجه. ولا  يُمكنه التمتع بالله قبل أن يحتقر العالم كله (طبعاً يقصد الشر والفساد وكل رغبة  في غناه الزائل والاعتماد عليه) ]
ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ إن الكتاب المقدس يقول: " من أجل هذا يترك  الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته "، وذلك من أجل حفظ كيان المحبة الجسدية،  فكم يكون علينا إذا أردنا أن نشترك مع الله في حياة الحب الإلهي والعِشرة  معه، يتحتم علينا أن نتجرد من كل حب العالم وكل الأمور الخارجية المنظورة ]
ولنصغي لوصية القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير: [ وأنا أطلب إليكم باسم ربنا  يسوع المسيح أن *لا تتوانوا عن حياتكم وخلاصكم*، ولا تَدعوا هذا الزمان  الزائل *يسرق* منكم الحياة الأبدية، ولا هذا الجسد اللحمي الفاني *يُبعدكم* عن  المملكة النورانية. ولا هذا الكرسي الفاني (المراكز العالمية) الهالك *يُنزلكم *عن كراسي محفل  الملائكة. بالحقيقة يا أولادي إن نفسي لمندهشة، وروحي مُنزعجة، لأننا  أُعطينا كُلنا الحرية أن نكون قديسين، *ونحن بعمانا سكرنا بأوجاع هذا العالم*  ] 

فبالرغم من دعوتنا للقداسة في المسيح، ومع ذلك نحن لا نهتم بها ونشرب من كأس خمر العالم  الذي يتسبب في الأوجاع الداخلية للنفس ويُدمرها تماماً حتى تصير حِطاماً مثل الجيفة التي لا حياة فيها، لأننا نمس فيه كل  رجس ونجس وننجرف بتيار الفساد والشرّ ونشرب من نبع الغم ونحمل الهم والقلق  ونحيا بالاضطراب في عدم سلام…

 لذلك واجب علينا أولاً أن نعرف حالنا تمام المعرفة بفحص أنفسنا بأمانة وإخلاص أمام مرآة الوصية، ونواجه أنفسنا بكل شجاعة تامة معترفين بهول  مشكلتنا أمام محبة الله وحده، وهذا يقودنا للشيء الثاني الذي ينبغي أن نعمله…


ثانياً:  أو الشيء الثاني كما قال القديس أغسطينوس: [ سَلِم نفسك إلى خالقك ]: 
أي  يستودع الإنسان نفسه في يد خالقه، أي يعطي نفسه ويقدمها لخالقه، أي بمعنى  أدق بتسليم ذاته لله، أي يستسلم كاملاً لإرادة الله ويخضع له، أولاً يتركها  (يترك نفسه) ليعمل الله فيها، متكلاً عليه طالباً أن يتدخل في حياته  ليُصلحها ويقيمه إنساناً جديداً روحياً، ويثق فيه ثقة تامة (ثقة إيمان حي) مستودعاً نفسه  في يد خالقه الأمين، قابلاً كل شيء من عنده، مطمئناً وغير قلق مما حدث  وفيما سيحدث في حياته وما حوله، ويحيا دون قلق أو تزمر أو يأس مكتفياً بما عنده لأن الذي معه اقوى من الذي عليه، لا بمعنى أن  يُبطل جهاده لحل المشاكل ودفع الأضرار بقدر إمكانه، بحسب ما وهبه الله من  حكمة وفطنة ومعالجة الأمراض وحسم المواقف بمشيئة روحية يقظة مستمدة من  الله الحي بإلهام الروح وحكمة عقل واعي مستنير…

عموماً القصد الحقيقي للاستسلام لإرادة  الله هو: [ الرضا بكل النتائج النهائية – مهما كانت – بعد أن يبذل الإنسان  قصارى جهده حسب حكمة الله باستنارة الفكر وتحكيم العقل، على أن يتحقق دائماً وباستمرار من إن إرادته وفق  إرادة الله، ولا يعمل شيئاً بكبرياء أو حماقة أو تسرع واندفاع بمشيئته  الخاصة، بدون معرفة مشيئة الله ]، أما إن كان هُناك جهل بمشيئة الله وإرادته، فعلاجه في الإنجيل والصلاة  المستمرة…


ثالثاً:  أو الشيء الثالث كما قال القديس أغسطينوس: [ كمل سيرك إلى خالقك ]: 
الإنسان عموماً حينما يبدأ يعي نفسه يُدرك أنه مرتبط بالله لأنه منه وبه وله خُلق، لذلك تظل نفسه في حالة قلق واضطراب إلى أن يجد راحته فيه، وبذلك يبدأ المسيرة نحو الله، وكل يوم يحيا مُشابهاً له حينما يتطلع لنور وجهه في كلمته، فتُغرس فيه بالنعمة وهو يسقيها بالصلاة مهتماً بالتعليم الإلهي لكي يكون سماد قلبه القوي لتنمو الكلمة وتأتي بالثمر المطلوب وتنطبع فيه ملامح خالقه في داخله، وهذه مسيرة تحتاج أن تُكتمل، لذلك ففي النهاية لازم يحيا في هذه المسيرة بلا توقف إلى القبر، لذلك اكتمال المسيرة هي نتيجة ما قبلها - كما سبق وقلنا في النقاط السابقة - وعليها تعتمد، لأن بدون أن يسير وفق الخطوات التي سبق ذكرها فأنه لن يستطيع أن يسير نحو خالقه، وبذلك تتعطل حياته كلها ويخسر نفسه...



*ملحوظة مهمة للغاية:*
 الخضوع لله والتسليم الكامل لمشيئته وتدبيره، هو في الواقع هبة ونعمة، لذلك  فهو يحتاج إلى صلاة وتوسل مع ثقة الإيمان في نوال هذه الموهبة

*+ كلمة في الختام +
*​
عموماً إذا أردنا فعلاً أن نصل لهذه  النتيجة، يلزمنا أولاً أن نعرف أنفسنا المُزيفة لنرفضها، أي لا بُدَّ أولاً  من مواجهة النفس وكشف ضعفها وجهلها وفقرها الروحي واللاهوتي من جهة الخبرة وليس المعرفة وأيضاً مقدار عماها الداخلي وتورطها في الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة، وبعد أن نعرف هذا كله نقرّ بذلك معترفين أمام الله دون خوف  من هول ما قد نكتشفه، ولنصغي لقول الله في هذه الحالة: [ لا تخف يا دودة  يعقوب، يا شرذمة إسرائيل، أنا أُعينك يقول الرب، وفاديك قدوس إسرائيل ] (إشعياء  21: 14)
 ولننظر للابن الضال وكيف عاقبه أبوه: عوض العقوبة = أعطاه قبله [ رآه أبوه فتحنن، ووقع على عنقه وقبله ] (لوقا 15: 20)
 وعوض الفرقة = فتح له حضنه واحتضنه
 يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ فلنقبل إذاً إلهنا وربنا – الشافي الحقيقي –  الذي يستطيع وحده أن يأتي ويشفي نفوسنا... فأن طعامه وكساءه ومأواه  وراحته، هي في نفوسنا، لذلك فأنه دائماً يقرع طالباً الدخول إلينا. فلنقبله  إذن وندخله إلى داخل نفوسنا، لأنه هو طعامنا وشرابنا وحياتنا الأبدية ]  (عظة 30: 9)

وبذلك نستطيع أن نحيا في مسيرة مقدسة، لأن الطريق الإلهي لا ينتهي، بل هو مسيرة النفس المُحبة لله، والإنسان الذي يتوقف سعيه نحو إلهه الحي، تتوقف مسيرته، وأي توقف كفيل أن يُصيب الإنسان بالشلل الروحي التام، وبخاصة لو اعتاد على حالة الجمود، لأن التوقف يعني الجمود، والجمود هو موت روحي يصيب النفس بالعطب، فتتعطل مسيرتها وتظل تفكر في الماضي وتنسى الحاضر ولا تتطلع لمستقبلها الأبدي، واستمرارها في هذه الحالة يجعلها تفقد كل شيء حتى نفسها فتتغرب عن الله، وقد تصل لحد المرض النفسي حتى تصل لليأس وتبتعد عن الله تماماً، وهذه هي مشكلة الكثيرين في الطريق الروحي، وهو حالة الجمود والشلل التام والاعتماد على المضي فقط بدون استكمال المسيرة والاكتفاء بالذي كان عنده، مثل من افلس وعايش في قصر وظل لا يسعى لكي يعمل ليغتني مرة أخرى، فيصير لحالٍ أردأ، لأن بعد ذلك بسبب الإهمال سيصير القصر في حالة من الفوضى ويمتلئ من الحشرات الضارة ثم الروائح الكريهة.. الخ، ويصبح جحيماً لا يُطاق... لذلك علينا أن نحذر يا إخوتي من اي توقف أو جمود ونستمر في مسيرتنا، وحتى لو كنا سقطنا فلنذكر من أين سقطتنا ولنتب ونعود لنبدأ مسيرتنا مرة أخرى بلا توقف...

____تم الموضوع طالباً من الله أن يكون سبب بركة وتوبة كثيرين، النعمة معكم_____​


----------



## aymonded (7 أغسطس 2012)

_____*فهرس الموضوع*_____
للدخول على أي جزء الرجاء الضغط على العناوين

1 - جوهر الحياة المسيحية على ضوء معرفة النفس ومعرفة الله - تمهيد ومقدمة
2 - الله والنفس الإنسانية - معرفة الكتب وقوة الله
3 - سرّ الله وسرّ الإنسان - منا أنا ومن أنت
4 - العودة للنفس ومعرفة الله (الجزء الأول)
5 - العودة للنفس ومعرفة الله (الجزء الثاني - ختام الموضوع) - ما ذا نفعل على وجه التحديد​


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 يوليو 2014)

*أرجع إليك يا الـــهي حتى لو أجير  وبـــك مــن قوات الظلمــة أستجير  فارحمنــــــــــي  يــــــا مخلص العالم وافتــــــح لــــي الأحضـــان الأبوية  وأرنــــــــي نعمتــــــــك الأزلـــية والــبــسنــي الحـــــلـل  الـبــــــهية  وقـــودنــــي بالتــوبة لحياة أبدية 
موضوع رائع استاذى متميز كعادتك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك  ويبارك حياتك *


----------



## aymonded (8 يوليو 2014)

ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بملء سلامه ورحمته آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 يوليو 2014)

موضوع مميز كعادتك يا استاذنا 
بس جزبني السؤال هنا للابن الضال بعد العودة 
لماذ ا اغتاظ الابن الثاني 
وحس بالغيرة المرة ......
​


----------



## aymonded (8 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> موضوع مميز كعادتك يا استاذنا
> بس جزبني السؤال هنا للابن الضال بعد العودة
> لماذ ا اغتاظ الابن الثاني
> وحس بالغيرة المرة ......
> ​



لأن الإحساس بالأفضلية دايماً هو سبب كل خصومة حقيقية
الابن الثاني اغتاظ لأنه شاف نفسه أفضل من أخوه !!!!!!!!!
وهي نفسها مشكلتنا اليوم هي هي عينها .............
​


----------

